# Question!



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok! as many of you know, I am fairly new in coming back to comet (the feeder kind) goldfish. I was given some in early december. The last time I had them before that was around 10 years. So! 

Are there any kind of small (VRY SMALL) critter that can be housed with comet goldfish that will clean up their always dirtying tank( even though I clean it allll the time. Like a full water change/scrub down every week) I was thinking maybe something like a shrimp, but they need to be warmer...) and ottos get to big for their bowl (imma get a pond in spring/summer probably)

Thanks in advance!!

♥J:fish:


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

how bigs the tank?????????


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

right now they are in a 1galon, they themselves are abt 2cm maximum. this is temporary, but since I cant fit a filter in its roundness, I was just wondering. I will probably go to petsmart to replace my loved corry catfish who died yesterday morning.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

the obvious thing is pond snails, they will eat algae and uneaten food. But they can multiply out of control if the tank is overfed and clever goldfish sometimes eat them.


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Great! I have some in my fry tank, I'll use some of their offspring. Also, Speaking of my fry tank, do you know of any tank-mates I can have that could help keep the filter clean. It's a 8 gallon tank with 18 fry right now.


----------

